# PS5 console



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

Found somewhat of a good deal and thinking of making the plunge...not really a gamer but having a console has it moments and I've been a PlayStation head since the PS1... It's the Blu-Ray edition (disc)

But I've also recently acquired a 40GB 1.5TBSSD ROG G15 for the low that I've yet to setup...

What's yours guys opinion?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't know... My tastes in gaming have changed. I find myself playing more arcade games, and older games, compared to new generation games.

I'll probably get a PS5 once it gets towards the end of it's life cycle. Until then I'll play my older consoles (commodore 64 thru PS4 pro), arcades, or emulate


----------



## MadBret (Dec 21, 2021)

I play a PS4 pretty regularly and have buddies that moved onto the PS5. Guys seem to definitely view it as a legit upgrade over the PS4. 

I generally like to play call of duty games and my friends who have upgraded to the 5 say it fixed the lag problems that sometimes plague the call of duty and I'm sure other games as well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 21, 2021)

Back when ps2 came out I never got it and only played a friends houses. Then I started to get bored of video games very easily. I guess it was good I didn't get it.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 21, 2021)

I think the upgrade from the 4 to the 5 is not as big in terms of graphics, but definitely has more immersive gameplay with the upgrades to the controller. If you're looking for faster load times on your PS4, just upgrade the HDD to an SSD.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

I honestly just use my PS4 to watch Netflix because it streams better and has better quality graphics than connecting thru my TV but if a good RPG or MMO comes out I'll be out...PS5 doesn't have any games I'm interested in other than final fintasy which is also available for PS4 

So really I'd just be getting it now for a possible future use...


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I honestly just use my PS4 to watch Netflix because it streams better and has better quality graphics than connecting thru my TV but if a good RPG or MMO comes out I'll be out...PS5 doesn't have any games I'm interested in other than final fintasy which is also available for PS4
> 
> *So really I'd just be getting it now for a possible future use...*


May as well wait until the price comes down if you can wait that long. Are they more readily available now or are they pretty much only for sale on ebay at 3x MSRP?


----------



## Yano (Dec 21, 2021)

I game on my pc , havent used a console in years.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> May as well wait until the price comes down if you can wait that long. Are they more readily available now or are they pretty much only for sale on ebay at 3x MSRP?



There's 2bids on a PS5, 2controllers, and a charger for 590....

Most are selling just the console for 800 or more....

I was gonna throw a 650 bid in.... can't beat that for everything you're getting


----------



## MadBret (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe consider waiting until after Christmas? Prices may come down a little.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 21, 2021)

I went through all of the Twitter frenzy following drop updates and finally got a PS5 at Target maybe four or five months ago... only to just use it for YouTube TV.  I played the latest God of War, and that was that.  I'm not a completionist so once I finished it, I was done.  Story was really good, though.  Voice acting crazy good.  That was actually the first God of War game I ever played.  I'll probably get the next one and suck just as much at it as I did this one, but really it just ended up being a media player.

I did try to get into No Man's Sky, but I can't explain it.  It's a pretty game but only mildly interesting to me.  Procedurally generated games just lack something for me.

Dunno why I went off on all that rambling when it wasn't even part of the original ask...

If I understand correctly, I like having the PS5 as a media player... with the media remote.  The remote can be aggravating at times, but it's made my cutting Xfinity's cord near seamless.  You're limited to small screen with the laptop.  I mean, I guess you could "cast" it, but I like powering the TV on and immediately being able to watch something.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Dec 21, 2021)

I just play Don't Starve and Dark Souls exclusively now. I like really difficult games


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

So I made a bid for 620 but by the time I hit submit that shxt said I was outbid @640 so I bumped it to 750 as a fuxk you


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 21, 2021)

Xbox one x


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> So I made a bid for 620 but by the time I hit submit that shxt said I was outbid @640 so I bumped it to 750 as a fuxk you


How much time is left on the auction.

You need to get an auction sniper man. It's well worth the trivial cost.. it's like a few cents per auction or something.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How much time is left on the auction.
> 
> You need to get an auction sniper man. It's well worth the trivial cost.. it's like a few cents per auction or something.



Ends on Dec. 26th @11:40pm

Idk what that is...I just hit the watchlist button on eBay and it sends me notifications...


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Ends on Dec. 26th @11:40pm
> 
> Idk what that is...I just hit the watchlist button on eBay and it sends me notifications...







__





						EZ sniper : Free ebay auction sniper software. Snipe auctions online. Automatic esnipe bid sniping agent.
					

Online auction sniping software. The most effective unattended esnipe auction sniping. Snipe ebay and others.



					www.ezsniper.com
				




This is the service I use. I just set and forget. Sniping avoids getting into a bidding war and helps keep the ending price lower over all. 

As a bonus, sniping removes all emotion from bidding decisions.

I've sniped pretty much every auction for the last 5-6 years, at least.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

Send0 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In short how does it work....I could Google it just on the road


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> In short how does it work....I could Google it just on the road


You put a maximum bid for an auction, and it will place the bid in the last 2-5 seconds of the auction.

This means you aren't jacking up the price, and other people aren't emotionally bidding against you, and raising the overall ending price of the auction.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2021)

So if I'm bidding something currently at $20 and put a max bid @$100 it places that 100 at the last second or does it place a bid higher than the $20 but not exceeding your $100 limit @Send0


----------



## Send0 (Dec 21, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> So if I'm bidding something currently at $20 and put a max bid @$100 it places that 100 at the last second or does it place a bid higher than the $20 but not exceeding your $100 limit


It places the $100, however if the auction is currently at $50 then you'll win it for like $52.

The main goal is not to jack up the bid price until the last few seconds.

Ever have an auction you were winning at a crazy good price, only to be outbid in the final seconds? Then strong chance that was a sniper.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It places the $100, however if the auction is currently at $50 then you'll win it for like $52.



Confused on this?
So the sniper places your $100bid on eBay at the last second for a $50 "prize" but you win it for $52?

Not understanding that part bro...so where does the remaining $48 from the $100bid go if the "prize" was won @52


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Confused on this?
> So the sniper places your $100bid on eBay at the last second for a $50 "prize" but you win it for $52?
> 
> Not understanding that part bro...so where does the remaining $48 from the $100bid go if the "prize" was won @52


Bro, this is how auctions work. Are you new to ebay? When you place your max bid, it will only raise the bid by the increment amount.. up to your maximum bid.

So if the current bid is $50, and the bid increment is $2, and you place a bid for $100. Then the bid goes up to $52. If you win at this bid, then you just pay the $52. There is no other $48. Your $100 bid was just a maximum and you would only pay it if other people were bidding against you to force more increments to occur. This is why it's better to bid at the last second, you don't give people a chance to jack up the ending price.

Just go look this up for yourself. But trust me when I say you will save a lot of money doing it this way in the end.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm making Send0s head spin lolol


----------



## Send0 (Dec 22, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm making Send0s head spin lolol


Nah, I'm just over here thinking "this lazy mf'er really making me explain how eBay bidding works"

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Nah, I'm just over here thinking "this lazy mf'er really making me explain how eBay bidding works"
> 
> 🤣🤣🤣



lololol I've only used eBay 3times...this is the 1st "bid war" I'm doing.... usually it's just a one time buy out but check this 




I had a min to Google lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 22, 2021)

So if the "prize" is $50 and I place a max bid of $200 in the last 5seconds of the bid it'll place an incremental bid of say $5 (or whatever I set the increment to) and I'll win it for $55... it's just $200 was my max allowance....I didn't actually "put it down"


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 22, 2021)

si


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 22, 2021)

imo, not worth it. The game library isn't deep enough to warrant the asking price. You're also competing against folks who are last minute trying to rush a christmas gift. You might have a hard time out-bidding desperation like that.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2021)

I use the VR Oculus more than anything


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 22, 2021)

I've not gotten into VR at all yet.  What do you find yourself doing with the Oculus?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 22, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I've not gotten into VR at all yet.  What do you find yourself doing with the Oculus?


Playing the Oculus is literally exercise.. fuckin dodging ducking jumping running, the arcade shooter Pistol Whip is still one of my favorites even after playin it for like 2yrs


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm making Send0s head spin lolol


No you make me question how is it possible that you hold a job and can pay rent etc and even have two dogs. Then I remember that almost every work has special quota that need to be filled with special ppl.

Everything then become clear.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> No you make me question how is it possible that you hold a job and can pay rent etc and even have two dogs. Then I remember that almost every work has special quota that need to be filled with special ppl.
> 
> Everything then become clear.



I'm from Europe...we have Gypsy's, baguettes, and Wagyu beef...🤪 

We also have Gypsy's that steal baguettes and Wagyu beef...

Damn dirty gypsies 🤪🤪


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm from Europe...we have Gypsy's, baguettes, and Wagyu beef...🤪
> 
> We also have Gypsy's that steal baguettes and Wagyu beef...
> 
> Damn dirty gypsies 🤪🤪



Sampz: My parents adopted a negro gypsy once upon a time 🥃🧐..🥩


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sampz: My parents adopted a negro gypsy once upon a time 🥃🧐..🥩


I thought negro are used for target shooting where you live, not for adoption. It's only European retard that still adopt negroes, isn't it? 

This world is srsly confusing sometime


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm from Europe...we have Gypsy's, baguettes, and Wagyu beef...🤪
> 
> We also have Gypsy's that steal baguettes and Wagyu beef...
> 
> Damn dirty gypsies 🤪🤪


I can't find anything funny in what you said except your clear mental retardation, that's funny as hell 🤣🤣🤣❤️


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 24, 2021)

you two should go out on a date.


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> you two should go out on a date.


He stinks and he is ugly, I don't do charity sorry


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> you two should go out on a date.


we can go for a walk through eastern Europe spitting on those foul gypsies


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> we can go for a walk through eastern Europe spitting on those foul gypsies


We are gonna get stabbed


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> We are gonna get stabbed


and cursed lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 24, 2021)

Love is in the air


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

⬆️ Paps gets to have a poop sticker....⤴️

😆😆😆


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Love is in the air


Stop being jealous, no need! Juice can accomodate both of us into his dirty hole


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

⬆️ Sampz also gets to have a poop sticker... ⤴️


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 24, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> No you make me question how is it possible that you hold a job and can pay rent etc and even have two dogs. Then I remember that almost every work has special quota that need to be filled with special ppl.
> 
> Everything then become clear.



Cheers for quotas!!!


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 24, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Cheers for quotas!!!
> View attachment 16523


Clearly special quota, helmet because he has mental crisis where he starts banging his head on the concrete walls, yellow jacket so he is always seen around the area and recognizable for anyone that is working around.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 24, 2021)

we managed to grab a ps5 this past june, gamestop had a restock so me and like 4 others grbbed every tec device we had, logged into gamestop and started hitten enter, it took 20-30 min, and finally gave up, i went to check some emails and somehow one slipped thru, received an email with a congrats and had somehow grabbed a bundle pack....it was chaos in our house for about 20-30 min after that hahaha


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 25, 2021)

I got lucky and got one right after they came out last year. The smallest Walmart in my area got two and I guess nobody thought to even look there. Been playing more ps4 games on it than ps5 though. Not a lot of ps5 games I've been super interested in so far unfortunately.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm going to snipe myself lolol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm going to snipe myself lolol
> View attachment 16587


Just in case any of these fuxkers think shxt is sweet roun' here...


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'm going to snipe myself lolol
> View attachment 16587


Youll lose in the last 5 seconds of the auction... 

Be prepared for a manual entry if you really need it, and don't take your eyes off of it during the last 1 minute of the auction.

Personally, I wouldn't spend that much on a console. But I'm a cheap ass who looks for the value per dollar spent.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't spend that much on a console. But I'm a cheap ass who looks for the value per dollar spent.



Most the PS5s with the "buy now" option are going for $750 (just the console) the cheaper ones are on bid...

This started at $500 and currently is the best priced bundle package I've seen...

War time 🪖


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

15mins left 

The other guy placed a bid $10 more 
I figured that was a test to see if anyone was checking up on it ..

So I put an extra $10 on top of that to let em' know I'm here....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

i have 2 different bids lined up and ready to go...

one on my phone and the other on the comp..

2guns....2shots

which one does this fucker want....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

yoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

he tried a double bid but i fucked him with 10seconds left hahahaha


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

My bid was the highest at 770

than it jumped to 780 and i had a bid placed for 787 but when i posted it the max bid was at 800

but i had a 830 bid ready to go in the last 10seconds...the bid was placed with 6seconds left and i won that bxtch

LETS FUCKIN GOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

So you won then? Nice... Things get crazy during the last 5-10 seconds


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

They can't fuckN guard me bruh....they cant FUCKIN GUARD ME!!!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

Send0 said:


> So you won then?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2021)

800 fucking dollars for a console??!?!!?
You better have some games you cant wait to play right fucking now.

I told you to just get an Xbox one x.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> 800 fucking dollars for a console??!?!!?
> You better have some games you cant wait to play right fucking now.
> 
> I told you to just get an Xbox one x.



Pennies paps.... pennies
😄😄😄


----------



## Send0 (Dec 26, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Pennies paps.... pennies
> 😄😄😄


I'll take some of those pennies, toss them my way 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

No more bid wars for me lol...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 26, 2021)

Yeah seriously if that's pennies to you. Toss me a couple grand. I could use it.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 26, 2021)

You'll want a good OLED TV to really take advantage of the graphics if you don't already have one.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 26, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> You'll want a good OLED TV to really take advantage of the graphics if you don't already have one.



Already a step ahead...was looking at @ 65" Sony x90J...best bang for my buck if I get it on Amazon and use my rewards points.

I know better ones like the LG C1 or Sony a80J but I'm not spending more than 1k for a...that's absurd to me lol

I have a 48" Samsung that I got from a Black Friday deal on Amazon for $400 back in 2014 and other than a lil' dust that thing is in mint condition running strong 💪🏾

The Sony I can get for $900 on Amazon but not gonna pull the trigger yet....just gotta settle down for now 😁.... it's an unnecessary purchase


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 26, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Pennies paps.... pennies
> 😄😄😄


Yeah sure and you have a TV worth 1/6 of that ps5. You fucking little obese 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 26, 2021)

Not gonna spend 1k or more for a TV but gonna spend 800 for a ps5 ahhahahahhaah
Can we fucking get Hughin here please, we need a bit more retardiness pla


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Not gonna spend 1k or more for a TV but gonna spend 800 for a ps5 ahhahahahhaah
> Can we fucking get Hughin here please, we need a bit more retardiness pla


He's kinda got a point 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

Yall some hoes lol
Check it...I'm gonna get a gold case for the PS5 and than put the TV on a jagged wooden shelf 🥴

Why?....
Priorities...😉

*Waiting for Sampz to ryme priorities with minorities...*


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

They don't show the failed bids




Clutch Win✌🏾


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2021)

Buy me this juice








						97 Buick Riviera 59k original miles - cars & trucks - by owner -...
					

I recently adopted a rare super low mileage luxurious Buick Riviera and looking to rehome it. Drives like new, everything works except the power antenna. PLEASE read the entire ad before calling....



					lasvegas.craigslist.org


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2021)

I need a new car my 98 Altima is getting old and nearing 200k miles.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Buy me this juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just 1...🤨


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Just 1...🤨



😄😄


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 27, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Buy me this juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From all the car you could choose....


----------



## Samp3i (Dec 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yall some hoes lol
> Check it...I'm gonna get a gold case for the PS5 and than put the TV on a jagged wooden shelf 🥴
> 
> Why?....
> ...


The only minority I see here is the neurons in your brain. 😎😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> The only minority I see here is the neurons in your brain. 😎😂


😭😭😭


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2021)

Bidding on a game lol let’s see if u can out bid on his 357 mag


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 27, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bidding on a game lol let’s see if u can out bid on his 357 mag


He's gonna shoot me for being a gamer 
😄😄😄 That's mad rude lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 27, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> From all the car you could choose....


You fall to see why. It's ok I understand.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> He's gonna shoot me for being a gamer
> 😄😄😄 That's mad rude lol


He may really want that game


----------

